# Blue Rainbow



## eyetech (Sep 5, 2020)

Lucky angler from Thunder Bay caught a nice Blue Rainbow on Lake Superior recently. Story below.
https://www.tbnewswatch.com/local-news/blue-trout-rare-find-for-local-angler-2692260


----------



## eeshaw (Sep 5, 2020)

Nice fish, I like the color. I wasn't aware of them either, but that's because I don't fish for trout since they don't have them around here.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 5, 2020)

It is a nice catch. I don't know what I would have thought if I had caught that fish. I sure hadn't heard of blue rainbows before now.


----------

